# Prevailing wage



## Craven25 (Oct 13, 2011)

i was wondering if anybody knows if you have 1099 Employees can you 1099 them on a prevailing wage job?


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I received a 1099 like that once. 

If your lic, & carry your own liability ins. your all good.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

Craven25 said:


> i was wondering if anybody knows if you have 1099 Employees can you 1099 them on a prevailing wage job?


Yes, it can be done. Your 1099 employees would each have to provide you with certified payroll.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

1099 employee?

No such thing.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

That is what I think too. the to do not go together,a oximoron.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Jackpine Savage said:


> Yes, it can be done. Your 1099 employees would each have to provide you with certified payroll.


What is a certified payroll?


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

When I was contracting, the answer was no. Anyone working on the job had to be an hourly employee. But, if your sub makes more than prevailing wages you can pay him for his 40 hours with all the withholdings at prevailing wages then cut him a check for the difference under the table.
Just don't tell the auditors.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

1099 employees?! Holy crap! I'm lucky if I can retain two!


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> What is a certified payroll?


A certified payroll is a form that an employer fills out that states hours worked, wages earned, etc. Whoever is requiring the job to be prevailing wage will need these pieces of paper to show that the workers actually got the wages. An accountant can help you with this if you need it. 

I just completed a prevailing wage job and used a taper who had 1099 "employees" (yes oxymoron). Each guy on his crew filled out his own certified payroll form. Yes, it is bending the rules regarding prevailing wage and employment law and whether it actually flies in YOUR case I can't say. 

We have also done a number of prevailing wage jobs that were done by sole proprietors. (maybe they were LLC's, but they were one man shows where the work is done by the owner).


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Some one with 1099 "employees" will most likely get chewed up on a rate job. You may get away with it as a sub with a small contract amount or for a job or two. But it will come back to get you eventually. Government work is hard for legit contractors. 

If you want to be a contractor lose the 1099 "employees".


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

The company I work for never pays us prevailing wage on those jobs, maybe I can ask him how he always gets away with it haha


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

WilsonRMDL said:


> The company I work for never pays us prevailing wage on those jobs, maybe I can ask him how he always gets away with it haha


As a sub or an employee? If you are an employee you can anonymously report it and may have a chance of getting back wages owed to you. It may also put the company under and it will prevent the company from doing prevailing wage work for a determined amount of time.


----------

